# A bang on the window



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Good job we were sitting here and I heard it . 
We will leave him for an hour, he looks in no hurry to go, still a bit dazed I would think.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He was sitting on the perch so we took the cage outside and opened the door, he gave a few little peeps and flew of, couple of silly buggers jumping up and down being very happy to see him fly off.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Great to see them recover Jan. We find the odd one dead beside our conservatory. So sad.


Ray.


----------

